# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  هاني شاكر يتزوج جومانا مراد (قصه فيديو كليب جديد)

## عاشقة نجوى كرم

هاني شاكر يتزوج جومانا مراد!





رغم أنه افترق عن حبيبته وزوجته "جومانا مراد" إلا أن أمير الغناء العربي هاني شاكر يتملكه الحنين إلى الماضي، فيغني لها "أحلى الليالي". 

هكذا بدت قصة الكليب الجديد لشاكر الذي يفاجئ جمهوره بالاستعانة بالنجمة السورية جومانا، وقرر شاكر أن يكون الكليب بديلا لإصداره ألبوما خلال موسم الصيف. 

كليب "أحلى الليالي" لأمير الغناء العربي تم تصويره في عدد من الأماكن الطبيعية في الإمارات، وشاركته فيه جومانا بناء على ترشيح من هاني نفسه. 

ورفضت جومانا الحصول على أي مقابل مادي نظير اشتراكها في الكليب، وقالت في تصريحات صحفية: "أعتبر مجرد اختياري للمشاركة في كليب لأمير الغناء العربي هاني شاكر شرفا كبيرا لي، وثقة كبيرة في قدرتي على أداء الدور المطلوب مني في الكليب، لأنني أعتبر نفسي واحدة من أشد المعجبات بالمطرب الكبير هاني شاكر". 




واستغرق تصوير الكليب 3 أيام بتكلفة وصلت إلى 100 ألف دولار، ويبقى له يوم واحد سوف يتم تصويره في بعض الأماكن الطبيعية في القاهرة التي يسافر إليها فريق العمل بالكامل هذا الأسبوع لتصوير آخر مشاهد الكليب هناك. 

أغنية "أحلى الليالي" هي "هيد" ألبوم هاني شاكر الأخير، كلمات مصطفى مرسي، وألحان غازي العبادي، وتوزيع مدحت خميس. 

ويعد هذا هو أول كليب يقوم هاني بتصويره من ألبومه الأخير، ويعتبر في الوقت نفسه عودة له بعد غياب عدة سنوات عن دنيا الكليبات. 

الكليب سوف يعرض خلال أسابيع قليلة حصريا على شاشة قنوات مزيكا المنتجة لألبومات هاني شاكر.





المصدر

----------


## العالي عالي

الله يرحم ايامك يا هاني شاكر 
بس اكبرت ضيعت جمهورك :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> الله يرحم ايامك يا هاني شاكر 
> بس اكبرت ضيعت جمهورك


معك حق :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا على الخبر :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

مبروك

----------


## زهره التوليب

مبروك على شو؟  هاي قصه كليب مش خبر حقيقي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مبروك على شو؟  هاي قصه كليب مش خبر حقيقي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

*يا جماعة العنوان مناقض تماما للموضوع
يعني لا هاني شاكر تزوج جومانا
ولا جومانا تزوجت هاني شاكر*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]وين هاني زمان 

و وينه الان؟[/align]

----------


## مدحت

اصلا هاني صار كبير  علا انو يتزوج

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

هاني شاكر كل ما تكبر تحلى

----------


## عاشقة نجوى كرم

شكرا للتثبيت

----------

